#kubuntu-se 2010-11-04
<x_link> Flygisoft: Tjeenaaa
<x_link> Flygisoft: Fyfan kom nyss hem från jobbet.
<Flygisoft> Tjo tjo
<Flygisoft> Oj
<x_link> Började 06:50 idag
<x_link> Helt sick.
<Flygisoft> Segt :/
<x_link> Mjo.
<x_link> Men annars hade jag fått stanna lite längre imorgon, vilket jag inte vill. Så tänkte att det var lika bra att ta det nu.
#kubuntu-se 2010-11-05
<Flygisoft> Morron
<Flygisoft> Va fan har vi två grejer som loggar här nu
<Flygisoft> Snart vågar man ju inte skriva här längre
<x_link> Baaaaaah
<x_link> Såååååå trött
<x_link> brb
<Flygisoft> x_link: Jao
<Flygisoft> Är det halvdag idag tro?
<x_link> Hehe absolut inte =)
<Flygisoft> Inte? :P
<x_link> Flygisoft: Nejfan, jag har aldrig halvdagar =)
<Flygisoft> :P
<x_link> Vad gör du då?
<Flygisoft> x_link: Inte mycket
<Flygisoft> Fått in lite grejer att tabort från hyran så
<Flygisoft> Oj
<Flygisoft> drog ut kabeln
<x_link> Hehe
#kubuntu-se 2010-11-06
<Flygisoft> natt
<x_link> Philip5: y0
<x_link> Vad händer ikväll?
<Philip5> inte så mycket
<Philip5> hos dig då?
<x_link> Ska snart till en polare, vi ska sitta och kolla film, dricka lite och spela lite kort.
<Philip5> låter soft
<x_link> Jo, ska bara ta det riktigt lugnt.
<x_link> Äta något gott med ;D
<x_link> Nu ska jag göra mig klar iaf.
<x_link> Ha en trevlig kväll Philip5!
#kubuntu-se 2010-11-07
<x_link> God kväll
<Philip5> go kväll
<x_link> Tja
<x_link> Ska lira Pokerth med en annan kille från IRC nu, men ommer fasiken inte in på "Internet Game"
<Flygisoft> Hallå hallå
<x_link> Flygisoft: Tjenare
<Flygisoft> Läget?
<x_link> Helt okej, segt med söndag imorgon bara =/
<x_link> Själv då?
<Flygisoft> Ja så jävla segt
<Flygisoft> Trött börjar man då bli
<x_link> Flygisoft: Jag önskar att jag var trött...vill bara sitta uppe hela natten, är på sådant humör nu =)
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Jo skulle kunna vara uppe 24/7 men blir så jobbigt då tyvärr :P
<x_link> Hehe ja.
<x_link> Men just ikväll är jag sugen på att vara uppe bara, vet inte varför.
<Flygisoft> :P
#kubuntu-se 2012-10-29
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Du kanske ska ansöka till Steam Linux beta du? :P
<Flygisoft> http://www.valvesoftware.com/linuxsurvey.php
#kubuntu-se 2013-10-28
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du kontaktat vita arkivet så folk vet vad de ska göra med din bnc och ditt nick efter din bortgång när den väl träder in?!?! ;)
<nicklas> Hallå, hur är det tänkt att man ska installera propietära drivrutiner i nya kubuntu? Ny installation, allt uppdaterat, men nu kan jag inte hitta verktyget för att installera drivrutiner?
<nicklas> hur använder man jockey-text?
#kubuntu-se 2013-10-29
<Philip5> MaxJezy: jasså idag passar det att hälsa på
<Philip5> MaxJezy: ska strax åka och hämta paketet med mitt byte från Tura
<Philip5> får se om det blir rätt denna gång
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Pff
<Flygisoft> Flyttat till ny lägenhet ju :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jasså du! är det därför du sviker och blir som osynlig?
<Philip5> har du flyttat till värsta paradvåningen?
<Flygisoft> Jajemen
<Flygisoft> Helt nyrenoverad
<Philip5> hyres eller bostadsrätt?
<Flygisoft> hyres
<Philip5> är det inte lönsamt att köpa i din stad och sedan räkna hem vinsten med åren?
<Flygisoft> Jorå visst är det så, men blir inte än
<Philip5> du sparar lite först
<Philip5> eller är lite som joakim von anka som inte vill ta ut något ur kassavalvet utan bara stoppa in
<Flygisoft> Haha precis :D
<Philip5> så du kan bada i pengar varje kväll
<Flygisoft> Mys pys
<Flygisoft> Ne fixa lite grejer, bbl
<Philip5> blir jobbigt nu när du måste växla in en massa 100- och 500-sedlar mot nya
<Philip5> fixa på du
<Philip5> MaxJezy: pysslar du med?
<MaxJezy> Philip5: sitter och letar julklappar
<MaxJezy> du då?
<Philip5> kom nyligen hem från en vända på stan
<Philip5> har testat min mellanring lite på kameran och så
<Philip5> kollat närgräns
<Philip5> körde precis lite diagnos på mina diskar och jag skulle nog egentligen behöva köpa 2 nya :(
<Philip5> 2 börjar bli dåliga
<MaxJezy> gamla eller bara väl använda?
<Philip5> både och
<MaxJezy> dags att byta till ssd?
<Philip5> tycker de fortfarande är rätt små och dyra
<Philip5> skulle vara att man hade en med systemfiler på för att få lite mer fart
<Philip5> tycker bara det är trist att lägga pengar på hdds när man kan lägga dem på nya fotoprylar :P
<MaxJezy> ja, datorpryls är ganska tråkigt att köpa
<Philip5> det är roligare med datorprylar som ger skillnad som cpu eller grafikkort med diskar som bara ska bytas ut är inte så hippt
<MaxJezy> funderar på att lära mig spela piano
<Philip5> hur gick det med din ukulele? använder den mycket?
#kubuntu-se 2013-10-31
<MaxJezy> Philip5: haha, ukulelen fick jag inte ut på posten
<MaxJezy> så den såg jag inte röken av
<Philip5> fick inte ut?
<Philip5> var det knark i den så den togs i beslag?
<Philip5> MaxJezy: hur går det för dig och blender på senare tid? här är en liten kul kortfilm som du kunde inspireras av? kanske är lite så du rör dig på stan?? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBqM2ytqHY4
<MaxJezy> jag hade inget legg
<MaxJezy> så därefter beställde jag allt i kvinnans namn
<MaxJezy> nu har ju hon dock inget giltligt legg kvar så nu beställs inget
<MaxJezy> därför jag är lite deppig
<MaxJezy> sådär det lätt blir när man försöker för hårt
<MaxJezy> jag har lagt ut ett paket till försäljning på tradera nu iaf
<MaxJezy> min fisheye + d200 + filter
<MaxJezy> d200:an är defekt så någon annan får titta på den
<MaxJezy> http://www.tradera.com/item/301999/194429020/samyang-8mm-f-3-5-for-nikon-9-hoya-filter-defekt-d200
<MaxJezy> vad tror du jag får för det?
<MaxJezy> lägger nog ut min d3200 också efter denna och köper en sony istället
<Philip5> ska du göra dig av med din bästa fisheye ;)
<Philip5> ingen aning vad man får för det. tror du fått mer om du splittat grejerna
<MaxJezy> jo, fast då får jag betala tradera mera 
<MaxJezy> och fler paket att ordna och adresser
<MaxJezy> intressant att högsta budgivare heter BIGBUCKBUNNY
<Philip5> hehe
#kubuntu-se 2013-11-03
<MaxJezy> Philip5, var du ute och slirade igårkväll?
<Philip5> nej men i förrgår kväll
<MaxJezy> trevligt :)
<Philip5> hade syrran på besök och visade runt lite
<MaxJezy> aha, är hon norrlänning eller?
<MaxJezy> måste rekommendera er att se public enemy no 1
<MaxJezy> båda filmerna, men speciellt första var riktigt galet bra.
<Philip5> hehe nä ingen norrlänning
<Philip5> är det sådan du känner dig?? public enemy no 1
<MaxJezy> näe, ingenting jag ser upp till precis 
<MaxJezy> klantskalle huvudkaraktären
<MaxJezy> var är syrran från ?
<Philip5> sthlm
<MaxJezy> aha
<MaxJezy> storstaden
<MaxJezy> hur kommer det sig att du inte bor där?
<MaxJezy> vad är det som lockar med uppsala?
<Philip5> lagom stort och inte lika anonymt och tråkigt som sthlm
<Philip5> men jag är i sthlm lite då och då och har jobbat där ett par år
<Philip5> har aldrig känt att det är där jag vill bo. kul att åka dit, skönt att åka "hem"
<Philip5> snart är det ju fotomässa i sthlm så då är det ju orsak att åka dit igen om inte annat
<MaxJezy> vart är mässan?
<MaxJezy> elmia?
<Philip5> elmia är i jönköping
<Philip5> stockholmsmässan är i älvsjö
<MaxJezy> justja
<MaxJezy> blandar ihop namnen
<Philip5> lätt så i norrland där allt söder om sundsvall är typ samma ;)
<MaxJezy> elmia uttalas ju lite "älmia"
<MaxJezy> och älvsjö börjar ju likt älmia på ÄL
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> jo jo
<MaxJezy> Flygisoft ska du ner på mässan?
<Philip5> det är ju bara 33 mil mellan sthlm och jönköping och för en norrlänning är det ju nästan bara som att åka fram och tillbaka för att köpa lite mjölk ;)
<Philip5> tror inte han ska det eftersom han också är typ norrlänning
<Philip5> MaxJezy: västerbotten vann tv-pucken precis... känner du dig stolt?
<MaxJezy> nej, tur att det ör över iaf
<Philip5> hehe, vadå? är du inte hockeyfan?
<MaxJezy> kändes som att titta på juniorligor
<Philip5> hehe
<MaxJezy> Mikael renberg som expertkommentator
<MaxJezy> de va väl det som lockade folk att tittra
<Philip5> jo
<MaxJezy> är säkert skoj för kidsen att de får vara med i tv och spela
<Philip5> hehe
<MaxJezy> och få höra renberg hylla skridskoåkningarna
<MaxJezy> jag vill se krocket på tv
<MaxJezy> tror det är en riktig tittarsport
<MaxJezy> proffskrocket
<MaxJezy> funderar på om man vågar beställa från pixmania
<Philip5> de brukar ju vara billiga men jag vet inget om dem
<MaxJezy> har bara läst dåligt om dem
<MaxJezy> men de hade pentax q med objektiv för 1600
<MaxJezy> nu finns bara annonsen kvar på google
<MaxJezy> men inte på deras egna sida :(
<MaxJezy> så då är det väl skitsamma, behöver inte överväga dem längre
<Philip5> skönt
<Philip5> nu måste jag iväg till en postlåda och posta lite gamla hederliga brev
#kubuntu-se 2014-10-28
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad du kommer in sen då
<Flygisoft> Är ju bara gå och sova nu :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jo jag kom precis hem
<Philip5> Flygisoft: antar att du gått och väntat hela kvällen på att spela CoH mot mig men måste tyvärr gå och lägga dig nu ;P
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Är du i studion och håller på eller?
<Philip5> jo fast mest i mörkrummet
<Philip5> jag var där och snackade med folk. det var två kurser där nu under kvällen så jag hängde lite i allmänna utrymmen och jiddrade
<Flygisoft> Ah nice :)
<Flygisoft> Något kulturhus du har fått plats i eller?
<Philip5> fotoklubb
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> coolt
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> lite kul för det är så shiftande folk som är där
<Philip5> och när det kommer till foto och fotoprylar har de flesta en åsikt och vissa väldigt tvärsäkra åsikter som de gärna lägger på andra
<Flygisoft> Haha jo kan tänka mig det :P
<Philip5> inte minst när det kommer till analoga fotografer och digitala i samma rum
<Flygisoft> LÃ¥ter som det kan bli jobbiga diskutioner :P
<Philip5> inte om man vet bäst som jag :D
<Philip5> nä jag bryr mig inte så mycket om sånt. folk får tycka vad de vill bara det funkar för dem.
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Jo så sant så
<Philip5> en del blir ju väldigt triggade om man säger att man använder en viss sak som de inte använder för det som den andre använder måste självklart vara bäst för alla
<Flygisoft> Ja det kan jag tänka mig
<Flygisoft> Alla har lärt sig eller gillar att göra på olika sätt
<Philip5> jo
<Flygisoft> Speciellt när det finns så sjukt mycket olika saker att köpa så kommer ju självklart inte alla använda samma saker
<Flygisoft> Ne nu blir det sova, natt
<Philip5> Flygisoft: god natt chicken ;)
#kubuntu-se 2014-10-29
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hej på dig
<Flygisoft> Vad tror du om Quantuum Softbox 80 x 120 och en 30 x 120?
<Flygisoft> Rea på Cyberphoto nu, dock så sålde ju dom slut på 80 x 120 direkt
<maxjezy> nu har jag blåst ur windows ur datorn :)
<maxjezy> ska ha en linuxvecka tänkte jag, testa på lite olika distros
<maxjezy> inga applåder?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jag har två 30x140
<Philip5> inte märkta quantuum men väldigt lika
<Philip5> maxjezy: heja!
<maxjezy> använder ni netflix i linux?
<Philip5> maxjezy: kanske kubuntu 14.10 som kom nyligen= ;)
<Philip5> nope
<maxjezy> lubuntu :)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Funderar på att beställa en av varje
<Flygisoft> Men tänkte på speedlight hållaren du hade för softbox, pallar den att hålla upp t.ex en 30x140 som du har
<Philip5> japp
<Flygisoft> Nice
<Flygisoft> Funderar på att dra iväg en beställning på en ljusmätare också, känns som det kommer underlätta en hel del
<Philip5> jupp, ljusmätare är rätt bra att ha
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> jag tänkte dra iväg beställning på fotopapper och kemi för tryck. 2 grejer var inte inne utan skulle ta upp till två veckor så då blev frågan om jag ska välja laternativ eller vänta
<Flygisoft> Ah, blir det att vänta eller?
<Flygisoft> Så det blir att börja trycka upp från dina framkallade rullar snart då? :)
<maxjezy> göh, installerade drivisar till grafiken och så blev all systemtext typ i storlek 1, oläsligt, ni installerar jag om.
<maxjezy> nästa gång ska jag inte installera uppdateringar eller sånt, bara ladda ner en ny distro och installera på stickan.
#kubuntu-se 2014-10-30
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hej och hå
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hallåj
<Flygisoft> Vad görs?
<Philip5> sitter och jämför priser på böcker att beställa online
<Philip5> du då?
<Flygisoft> Ah okej, några trevliga böcker?
<Philip5> fotoböcker
<Philip5> mörkrum
<Flygisoft> Ne inte så mycket, stått och struckit en bakgrund, tog lägre tid än jag hade trodde
<Flygisoft> Ah okej nice :)
<Flygisoft> -hade
<Philip5> stuckit?
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Går ju bra att skriva för mig
<Flygisoft> *strukit
<Philip5> aha, lite skillnad :D
<Philip5> vad pysslig du är då
<Flygisoft> Ibland så
<Philip5> dags att plåta brudar så bakgrunden måste vara slät?
<Flygisoft> Nja, ville mest fixa till bakgrunden lite då det var mycket veck på den
<Philip5> det är din ordningsamma kvinnliga sida som spökar
<Flygisoft> Ja det skulle nog kunna vara så :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Blev det någon beställning av kemi grejer och papper igår då?
<Philip5> nja jag kunde inte bestämma mig om jag skulle vänta 2 veckor på det jag ville ha eller beställa något snarligt och få det i nästa vecka
<Philip5> kanske beställer i helgen om jag hittar ett alternativ
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Haha, var inne på Foursquare nu
<Flygisoft> Hört om sidan men aldrig varit inne på den, mycket konstigt där
<maxjezy> Philip5: har du hört något om netflix och linux, ska det funka nu out of box eller måste man wine:a?
<maxjezy> googlar men tycker alla säger olika
<maxjezy> man kan ju inte köra linux om det inte går med netflix, spotify kan jag leva utan men netflix är inte lätt
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: http://m3.idg.se/2.1022/1.583828/snart-fungerar-netflix-pa-linux
<maxjezy> härligt
<Flygisoft> Så du får fixa Chrome
<Flygisoft> Firefox har inte stöd för det än verkar det som, då de inte har DRM stöd
<maxjezy> hoppas inte texten blir lika liten nu som igår när jag startar om, har skaffat en annan drivis nu 
<maxjezy> dåligt l lubuntu att inga fönster snappar 
<maxjezy> tittade på windows 10 preview igår, det verkar riktigt nice.
<Flygisoft> lubuntu, vad är det för något?`
<Flygisoft> Kanske är något för min laptop, behöver något som drar mindre på datorn där
<maxjezy> ja, det är snabbt men inte speciellt användarvänligt
<maxjezy> ska starta om, håll tummarna
<maxjay> all text i linux blir jätteliten för mig, annars är grafiken fin med nvidia drivisarna men texten är oläslig från längre avstånd än 50 cm
<maxjay> på 42"
<Flygisoft> Du får väl ändra storleken på texten då
<maxjay> det är ju en modell, men den är inte speciellt smidig
<maxjay> installerade kde desktop
<Flygisoft> Du körde väl på någon kass upplösning innan som gjorde att texten såg stor ut
<maxjay> nej, det var samma fina :)
<maxjay> problemet finns beskrivet på nätet
<maxjay> det är just vissa nvidia kort som gör så, att de inte fattar dpi från skärmen
<Flygisoft> Testat ändra storlek på text då?
<maxjay> försökte, det måste göras separat på typ alla olika ställen
<maxjay> startmenyn gick ej ändra storleken på
<maxjay> eftersom den typ är en del av panelen
<maxjay> men ej reagerar på panelens instruktioner
<maxjay> men men, problemet är ju inte så stort
<maxjay> kan köra med xorg drivisen
<Flygisoft> Du får köpa nytt grafikkort då :P
<maxjay> det är skärmen som är problemet :)
<maxjay> vissa samsungskärmar ställer till med det här problemet i linux
<maxjay> med nvidias drivisar
<Flygisoft> LÃ¥ter ju mysko det
<maxjay> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1903400
<maxjay> där är problemet, men ingen lösning
<maxjay> jag hade samma problem som den killen med, fattar inte hur man ens tar printscreen på lubuntu
<maxjay> aha, den gör det automatiskt
<maxjay> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=79164
<maxjay> sådär ser det ut för mig :)
<maxjay> med nvidia drivis
<maxjay> nu fungerar netflix efter att jag uppdaterat allt.
<maxjay> smiiiiidigt. 
<Philip5> maxjay: vilken text är liten? om man kör kde kan man ju ställa in storlek på alla text i alla ställen förutom vissa program som då kör eget
<maxjay> Philip5, det är den texten som är i program av ubuntu slaget, egna systemets program osv
<maxjay> i titelfönster osv
<Philip5> kör du kde?
<maxjay> jag testade kde igår och samma fel där
<Philip5> "fel" som i standardläge menar du?
<maxjay> jo, jag hade bara installerat drivisen
<maxjay> men, denna duger ju fint
<Philip5> den inställningen kan man sätta som man vill
<maxjay> inte så lätt att hitta när man inte ser vad man letar efter
<Philip5> det är ju en annan sak
<maxjay> nu sitter jag 3 meter bort och ser texten utan problem
<Philip5> du ska ju inte behöva ändra upplösningen för att få större text
<maxjay> nej, nu har jag samma fina upplösning som med nvidias drivis
<maxjay> men normal text
<Philip5> http://i.imgur.com/nBmnPYm.png
<Philip5> där kan du ange typ av font och hur stor för olika ställen på skrivbord och menyer
<maxjay> terminalen då?
<Philip5> den har en egen setting i terminalens gränssnitt
<maxjay> jo, jag ändrade där igår
<Philip5> om du menar kdes terminal och inte den utanför kde-världen
<Philip5> kdes terminal heter så klart Konsole :)
<maxjay> jo, men antar att det är samma fel där som i lubuntus terminal
<maxjay> denna drivis får duga, duger till netflix och allt ser ju fint ut med den så
<Philip5> fast lubuntu kör med annan
<maxjay> jo, men problemet är inget lubuntu problem, det verkar vara dpi med monitorn och kommunikation i linux problem
<Philip5> och den som ligger utanför desktopen kan styras redan vid boot hur stor texten ska vara som standard
<maxjay> om jag har en annan skärm kommer det nog ordna sig
<Philip5> ok
<maxjay> nu använder jag mina 40" monitorer
<maxjay> ska prova med 32" lite nyare smart tv sen
<Philip5> vad ha de för upplösning?
<maxjay> hd
<Philip5> 1024?
<maxjay> samma som på bilden jag skickade tidigare i kanalen
<maxjay> jag tog en skärmis
<Philip5> ok. den var inte så hög för att vara en datorskärm
<Philip5> då är din egentligen en hd-tv med hdmi ingång eller nått
<maxjay> den har ingen tv modulgrej
<Philip5> Flygisoft: när ska du visa vad du går för i CoH nästa gång då?
<maxjay> den är ju gammaldags :)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Får jag koda klart på det här så
<Philip5> skärmar gjorda för tv-bruk har ju inte lika hög upplösning som en datorskärm
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är det ett hot eller löfte?! ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Ta det som ett hot va ;)
<maxjay> men tv skärmar brukar ha scart, hdmi eller vanlig antennsladd
<maxjay> denna har dvi
<maxjay> min tv har bättre upplösning men denna har så skönt ljus
<Flygisoft> Vad har du för upplösning på din vanliga skärm egentligen?
<maxjay> jag brukar köra 1600xnågonting
<maxjay> full hd är för litet på min 32" tycker jag
<maxjay> som är min vanliga skärm
<maxjay> https://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010784352/brilliance-p-line-288p6ljeb
<maxjay> kanske borde skaffa lite bättre skärm
<Philip5> maxjay: fast 1600xnågonting är ju högre än du får på skrämdumpen du visade
<maxjay> japp, men den skärmen är 8 " mindre :)
<maxjay> så på samma avstånd från soffan blir det sämre
<maxjay> 4k tv apparaterna har visst kommit, hade jag helt missat
<Flygisoft> Nice nu tog min bandbredd slut, går segt nu
<Philip5> Flygisoft: så du menar att du kanske inte kan spela ;)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: så lämpligt din fegis :P
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Snart klar med koden, vi kan testa då :)
<Flygisoft> Är ju inget FPS spel så kanske inte laggar
<Philip5> japp, käkar lite yogurt nu så det kanske blir färdigätet när du är klar
<maxjay> spelar ni i linux?
<Philip5> jag gör det
<maxjay> jag installerar steam nu
<Philip5> förr tror jag det fanns en trial av CoH
<maxjay> ska testa om spelandet fungerar bättre i linux
<maxjay> jag har kopplat mitt kreditkort mot onlineköp nu
<maxjay> så jag kan handla games online
<Philip5> är det till "ditt" kreditkort eller till ditt kreditkort? ;)
<maxjay> det som är häftigast så klart :)
<maxjay> sådärja, drar hem Among the sleep demo nu
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nu så
<maxjay> bäst att testa ett demo först för att se prestanda!
<Philip5> CoH kräver inte så mycket för det är ju några år gammalt
<maxjay> frågan är om det kräver nvidias drivisar
<Philip5> det är nog en fördel
<Philip5> den kräver ju visst 3d-stöd
<Flygisoft> Suger att spela utan drivrutiner och bara köra mjukvarudynga
<maxjay> får fixa drivisarna om det inte funkar utan
<Philip5> kör man linux och inte har stöd för en del 3d-grejs så blir det stora fyrkanter över en del grejer istället för rök, eld och en del annat
<Flygisoft> Och otrolig låg FPS
<Philip5> Flygisoft: sluta jiddra och koda klart ;)
<Flygisoft> Är klar nu :P
<Flygisoft> Fikade lite
<Philip5> jasså? nu kommer det fram
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> In på steam nu
<maxjay> jag är redan inne på steam!
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är du redo då?
<Flygisoft> Yeah
<Philip5> Flygisoft: då drar jag igång ett lir
<Flygisoft> Gör så
<Philip5> maxjay: gissa vem som vann? :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: känns det som du alltid blir tillbakatryckt?
<Flygisoft> mm :(
<Flygisoft> Suger på att försvara, du springer ju bara runt och ninjar och jag hinner ju inte göra något
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> hur skulle det då vara att spela mot någon riktigt bra? :O
<Philip5> jag är nog bara medelbra
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: så nu kommer dufå lägga dig med gråten i halsen igen?
<Flygisoft> mm :(
<Philip5> stackare, du borde tröstköpa några fotoprylar på nätet innan du går och lägger dig
<Flygisoft> Haha xD
<Flygisoft> Undra om man får något paket innan helgen då
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Försöker faktiskt hitta någon begagnad ljusmätare till bra pris
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hur går det?
<Flygisoft> Är ju så många på ebay som inte skickar till sverige :(
<Philip5> :(
<Philip5> och du kan ju inte köpa för gammal modell för du vill ju ha bra stöd för blixtmätning
<Flygisoft> Haha jo :P
<Flygisoft> Är främst L308S jag kollar efter
<Philip5> vilka modeller...
<Philip5> ok
<Flygisoft> eller likvärdig
<Philip5> ja den är nog rätt lagom
<Flygisoft> Mjo jag tror det
<Flygisoft> Minolta Auto Meter IV F är väl kanske något också
<Philip5> den har jag ingen koll på
<Flygisoft> Typ samma funktioner
<maxjay> ah, nu är problemet löst med fel storlek på typsnitt och shit
#kubuntu-se 2014-10-31
<Philip5> här sitter ni och kivas
<Philip5> om man skulle ta och uppgradera kubuntu till 14.10
<Flygisoft> Ojdå
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Kom precis hem från middag med föräldarna och systern då hon är hemma över helgen
<Philip5> Flygisoft: så du har fått varit extra präktig och representativ?
<Flygisoft> Haha jo något sånt
<Flygisoft> Men inget paket idag, hade ju hoppats jag skulle få batteri adaptern till Yashica kameran
<Philip5> vilka latmaskar
<Philip5> jag ska sätta mig i helgen och beställa lite fotoböcker, papper och kemi tänkte jag
<Flygisoft> Kanske till veckan då, vill ju se om den ens fungerar
<Flygisoft> Ah nice :)
<Philip5> bara att det drar iväg och gör ju lite hål i plånboken :O
<Flygisoft> Haha jo är ju så
<Flygisoft> Vad kommer kalaset gå på ungefär?
<Philip5> drygt 3 tkr 
<Flygisoft> Hur mycket räcker det till då?
<Philip5> men det är ju saker som man inte vet hur mycket man kommer använda
<Flygisoft> Mjo är ju det med
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är det en film i din smak på svt2 nu?
<Philip5> du som gillar lite mer djup i filmer ;)
<Flygisoft> Bara titeln får mig ju att inte vilja titta :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: "Medan mamman förlustar sig i Kenya och mostern predikar så tillbringar dottern sommaren på ett bantningsläger. "
<Philip5> :D
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Philip5> gillar du inte filmer om äldre kvinnor som åker till afrika och raggar upp unga män??? ;P
<Flygisoft> Låter ju otroligt intressant det där
<Flygisoft> Nja
<Flygisoft> 2 timmar till, sen får man tillbaka hastigheten
<Philip5> Flygisoft: den har ju även inslag av småtjejer som blir kära i äldre män ;)
<Flygisoft> Jadu, vad ska man säga :P
<Philip5> filmen har fått flera priser ;)
<Philip5> sånt gillar ju du
<Flygisoft> Är den bra eller?
<Philip5> på sitt sätt
<Philip5> den är ju int die hard direkt
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Sett Equalizer?
<Philip5> bara originalserien
<Philip5> brb
<Philip5> får vi hoppas... startar om uppgraderingen
<Flygisoft> Jajemen
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Gick det bra?
<Philip5> än så länge
#kubuntu-se 2014-11-01
<Flygisoft> maxjay: Nu installerar jag Lubuntu på min laptop
<maxjay> Flygisoft, najjs
<maxjay> jag har kommit till rätta med lubuntu nu :)
<Flygisoft> Nice :)
<maxjay> grafikdrivisar och rätt storlek på text
<Flygisoft> Ah trevligt
<maxjay> något jag saknar är snappingfunktionalitet för fönster, som det är nu kan man typ bara maximera och minimera och ändra storlek och flytta manuellt
<maxjay> Flygisoft, jag installerade lite spel igår och de flesta fungerade :)
<maxjay> men något spel vägrade likt i windows att starta
<maxjay> men supertuxkart, det är ett riktigt bra spel :)
<Flygisoft> Nice nice :)
<maxjay> det finns ganska mycket spel på steam för linux
<maxjay> funderar på att köpa något nu på rean
<Philip5> sitter ni här och allahelgonamyser
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Hoppa ner i sängen nu
<Philip5> Flygisoft: lite för otäckt för dig så här dags
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> mörkt och läskigt
<Philip5> och massa skräckfilmer på tv
<Philip5> spökena är lösa
<Flygisoft> :O
<Flygisoft> L-358, vad anser du den är värd beganad?
<Philip5> ingen aning faktisk
<Flygisoft> Okej
<Philip5> lär vara dyrare oavsett i sverige
<Flygisoft> Såg en på ebay nu, dock bud
<Flygisoft> Ligger på £100 just nu
<Philip5> låter ju som ett ok pris
<Flygisoft> Mjo, får väl se om det går upp när tiden börjar gå ut
<Philip5> du ska slå till på en sådan då och inte en l-308 som du väl var inne på förrut?
<Philip5> du ska ha stora grejer ;)
<Philip5> en röd l-308 är väl du så den matchar din röda sportbil ;P
<Flygisoft> Beror på vad jag kan få någon av dom till för pris
<Flygisoft> Haha, jo får köpa en röd :P
<Flygisoft> Ne ska sova nu
<Flygisoft> vi hörs
#kubuntu-se 2014-11-02
<maxjay> Flygisoft: goddag!
<Flygisoft> Hej hej
<maxjay> gick det bra med installen_
<maxjay> jag installerar PClinuxOS nu. for mycket felmeddelanden i lubuntu for mig
<maxjezy> PClinuxOS hade lite problem med text men det försvann efter man logga in, några inställningar fick jag göra i blindo,..
<Flygisoft> Mjo lubuntu verkar bugga en hel del, krashande program etc
<maxjezy> ja, varje uppstart fick ja minst 3 crashrapporter 
<maxjezy> visst kan man lösa sånt men jag är lat nu
<maxjezy> gah, gjorde lite simulationer med datorn och det var inte speciellt stabilt, systemet frös nästan till is.
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är det inte sandviken du bor i? var med på tv nyss i Allt för sverige... :O
<Flygisoft> Ne, Örnsköldsvik
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> typ samma ;)
<Philip5> tänkte säga att allt som är gävle och norrut är samma men sandviken ligger väl strax söder om gävle
<Flygisoft> Pff :P
<Philip5> :P
<Flygisoft> L308s från kina, så får man hoppas man inte åker på någon tull/moms
<Flygisoft> Blir nog att jag köper där
<Philip5> eller att du får någon elektronik i plasten ;)
<Flygisoft> Hahaha
<Flygisoft> Ja eller hur
<Philip5> vad får du ge för den?
<Flygisoft> £98 gratis frakt
<Philip5> straxavgifter på 700 kr för den sedan då ;P
<Flygisoft> Kan det bli så jävla högt?
<Philip5> straffavgifter
<Flygisoft> Eller hur räknar dom?
<Philip5> du får ju Flygisoftskatt
<Flygisoft> Hahaha
<Flygisoft> Dubbla priset
<Philip5> jupp
<Flygisoft> "Om försändelsen innehåller varor med ett sammanlagt värde på högst 1 300 kronor behöver du inte betala någon tull, momsen däremot får du betala."
<Flygisoft> Om jag har otur får jag moms på det, så blir ju 1440kr då
<Flygisoft> Annars 1150kr
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hur har det gått med papper och kemi nu då?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har inte fått ändan ur och lagt beställningen än
<Philip5> är inte 100 på vilka storlekar jag vill ha
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> men jag borde få iväg en order
<Flygisoft> ;D
